# [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?



## Schwiizer (25. September 2013)

*[Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo zusammen

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum und dieser soll auch gleich eine Frage klären.
 Und zwar habe ich mich gefragt ob ein Seitenlüfter wirklich was bringt und ich welche Richtung er pusten soll.
 Nach langer Google-Suche mit wenig bis mässigem Erfolg habe ich mich dazu entschlossen selbst einen Test zu machen und meinen Erfahrungsbericht hier zu veröffentlichen. Das einzige was man findet sind ewig lange Diskussionen wie man jetzt den Lüfter in der Seitenwand montieren soll oder ob da überhaupt einer hingehört falls man da einen Lüfterplatz hat. Das störte mich ein wenig und darum habe ich mich entschlossen einen eigenen Test zu machen.

PS: Ab Test 4 konnte ich leider keine Bilder mehr ins Forum laden da ich das maximum von 15 bereits habe. Ich habe diese dann extern verlinkt. Das Diagramm mit der Übersicht ist aber ganz am Schluss eingebunden damit es übersichtlicher bleibt. Im Diagramm sind die Werte dann relativ zur Raumtemperatur eingetragen. Diese Betrug während allen Test 23 Grad.

Viel Spass beim Lesen!



*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
1. Hardware
2. Testablauf
3. Lüftersteuerung
4. Test 1 (ausbladender Lüfter)
5. Test 2 (einblasender Lüfter
6. Test 3 (ohne Lüfter)
7. Test 4 (einblasender Lüfter mit DEMCIflex Dust Filter 120mm)
8. Test 5 (einblasender Lüfter mit Alumino Fan Filter 120mm)
9. Test 6 (Seitenwand ohne Filter und Lüfter)
10. Fazit



*1. Hardware*
 Die verbaute Hardware ist:
 CPU: Intel i5-3570K
 MB: ASUS P8Z77-M Pro
 GPU: Zotac GTX 680 amp!
 RAM: 16GB Kingston
 Laufwerke: 2 HDD's, 1 SSD, 1 DVD
 CPU-Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 412S
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus

 Gehäuselüfter: 5 / 6 beQuiet Silentwings 2 120mm(max 1500U/min)
 CPU-Lüfter: 2 beQuiet ShadowWings 120mm(max 1500U/min)

 Da mein Mainboard nur 3 Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse und einen PWM-Anschluss hat habe ich mit Y-Adapter gearbeitet.
 Folgende Lüfter hängen zusammen an einem Anschluss:
 - CPU beide über Y-PWM am PWM-Anschluss
 - Oben am Gehäuse beide über Y-Adapter am Fan1-Anschluss
 - Hinten & Seite beide über Y-Adapter am Fan2-Anschluss
 - Front beide über Y-Kabel am Fan3-Anschluss

 Zu beachten ist dass jeweils nur einer von beiden Lüftern am Anschluss überwacht ist.

 Das genaue Profil findet Ihr unter: sysProfile: ID: 169717 - Schwiizer
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach oben​ 


*2. Testablauf*
 Nun zu meinen Test's. Ich führte 3 Test's von je 30 Minuten durch. Diese waren unter Vollast von CPU und GPU. Dies habe ich mit Prime95 und OCCT gemacht. Ausgelesen wurden die Daten dann mit HWiNFO. Der erste Test war mit ausblasendem Lüfter, der Zweite mit einblasendem Lüfter und der dritte Test war ohne Lüfter.
nach oben ​ 


*3. Lüftersteuerung & Position*
 Bei allen Test's wurden die Lüfter über die Softwarelüftersteuerung von meinem Mainboard gesteuert. Die Drehzahlen sehen wie folgen aus.
 Gehäuselüfter: 30° / 50% , 50° / 70% , 65° / 99%
 CPU-Lüfter: 30° / 60% , 50° / 80% , 60° / 99%
 GPU-Lüfter: Diesen habe ich nicht verändert.

 Nachfolgend noch die Lüfterkurven. Fan 1 - 3 sind alle gleich angesteuert. Daher nur ein Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Gehäuselüfter sie wie folgt montiert. Vorne 2 Stück einblasend, oben 2 Stück ausblasend, hinten 1 Stück ausblasend und der letze ist in der Seitenwand welcher hier getestet wird.

 Die einzigen offenen "Löcher" die im Gehäuse sind, sind auf der Rückseite. Diese habe ich auch so belassen für den Test.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Taktfrequenzen sind für diesen Test alle auf den Original-Werten belassen worden.

 Damit es ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis gibt habe ich auch die Raumtemperatur gemessen und regelmässig kontrolliert. Diese hatte sich aber nicht verändert und blieb immer schön bei 23°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach oben ​ 


*4. Test 1: Ausblasender Lüfter in der Seitenwand*

 Bei diesem Test habe ich den Lüfter so montiert dass er aus dem Gehäuse bläst und damit die warme Luft der Grafikkarte abführen soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Temperaturen im Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Temperaturen nach 30min unter Volllast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach oben ​ 


*5. Test 2: Einblasender Lüfter in der Seitenwand*

 Bei diesem Test war der Seitenlüfter so montiert dass er in das Gehäuse bläst und die Grafikkarte mit kühler Luft versorgt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Temperaturen im Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Temperaturen nach 30min unter Volllast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach oben​
 

*6.Test 3: ohne Lüfter in der Seitenwand*

 Bei diesem Test habe ich an der Seitenwand ein Stück Karton angeschraubt und mit Tesa den Rand angeklebt damit es keine Falschluft zieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Temperaturen im Idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Temperaturen nach 30min unter Volllast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach oben​
 

*7.Test 4: einblasender Lüfter mit **DEMCiflex Dust Filter 120mm*

 Für diesen Test habe ich an der Seitenwand den Lüfter einblasend montiert und aussen einen feinen Staubfilter der magnetisch ist rangepappt. Dieser hält allerdings nur wenn der Lüfter geschraubt und dadurch nicht entkoppelt ist.
http://imageshack.us/a/img46/7652/53rc.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img713/3690/tbnr.jpg

 Die Temperaturen im Idle:
http://imageshack.us/a/img33/5994/hdnf.png

 Die Temperaturen nach 30min unter Volllast:
http://imageshack.us/a/img834/6838/nxu8.png
nach oben​
 

*8.Test 5: einblasender Lüfter mit Alumino Fan Filter 120mm*

 Bei diesem Test wurde zwischen dem einblasendem Lüfter und der Seitenwand ein Filter mit einer Metallstruktur montiert. Dieser Staubfilter ist ein weniog gröber als der andere, aber durch die Wellenform sollte er auch ganz gut Staub abhalten.
http://imageshack.us/a/img199/1117/75xw.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img18/1773/h3sl.jpg

 Die Temperaturen im Idle:
http://imageshack.us/a/img854/7635/a5op.png

 Die Temperaturen nach 30min unter Volllast:
http://imageshack.us/a/img21/8213/9ype.png
nach oben​
 

*9.Test 6: Seitenwand ohne Filter und Lüfter*

 Hier wurde im Test gar nichts an der Seitenwand montiert. Einfach das bestehende Gitter offen gelassen so wie es ausgeliefert wird.
http://imageshack.us/a/img713/7753/c3i7.jpg

 Die Temperaturen im Idle:
http://imageshack.us/a/img62/395/5wkt.png

 Die Temperaturen nach 30min unter Volllast:
http://imageshack.us/a/img5/3835/auw1.png
nach oben​
 

*10. Fazit:*

Als erstes zeige ich die Temperaturen in der Übersicht und nehme danach Stellung dazu.

Die Werte im Diagramm sind relativ zur Raumtemperatur damit man die Differenz besser sehen kann. Die Raumtemperatur betrug während allen Test's 23 Grad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Wie man in der Übersicht und den einzelnen Test's sehen kann unterscheiden sich die Idle-Temperaturen nicht wirklich verheerend. Das einzige was im Idle wirklich ein klein wenig wärmer war, ist die Grafikkarte wenn der Lüfter ausbläst oder gar keiner montiert war. Das ist aber eigentlich auch klar da die warme Luft entweder nur zur Seite abgeführt wird oder sogar hinten / oben entweichen muss. Mit einblasendem Lüfter, sprich kühle Luft wird der Grafikkarte zugeführt, sieht es schon besser aus. Diese wird dadurch gleich um 3°C kühler im Idle.

 Unter Last sieht es dann ähnlich aus. Mit ausblasendem Lüfter ist die Grafikkarte zwar deutlich zu hören, jedoch mit 81°C immer noch im "gesunden" Bereich. Ohne Lüfter wird das ganze System wärmer als mit ausblasendem Lüfter. Montiert man jedoch den Lüfter einblasend kann man gut sehen dass fast alles kühler ist. Und nur schon die 3°C der Grafikkarte sind hörbar an der Lüfterdrehzahl. Das Mainboard blieb auch ein wenig kühler und der PCH-Chip von Intel blieb deutlich kühler als in den anderen Varianten. Einzig der Prozessor und die Festplatten / SSD waren ein klein wenig wärmer. Dies sollte aber in einem verträglichen Bereich liegen und ich mache mir keine Sorgen um die Hardware.

 Aus diesem Test schliesse ich also dass ein einblasender Seitenlüfter die beste Lösung ist. Der Airflow wird zwar ein wenig gestört was man an den CPU- und Laufwerkstemperaturen sehen kann. Was aber nicht in einem kritischen Bereich ist. Zusätzlich befördert man so mehr Staub in das Gehäuse.

 Zusätzlich habe ich noch 2 verschiedene Staubfilter getestet und beim zweiten, Test 5, waren die Temperaturen sehr nah an denen von Test 2 wo kein Filter verwendet wurde. Es kommt also auch darauf an was für einen Filter man verwendet.

 Grundsätzlich kann man diesen Test aber nicht auf jedes System 1:1 anwenden. Einen kurzen Test sollte jeder selber machen bevor Er/Sie entscheidet wie der Seitenlüfter nun eingebaut werden soll. Oder ob überhaupt ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll ist.

 Gruss Schwiizer
nach oben​


----------



## Ion (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Hey

Super das du dir die Mühe machst. 
Aber gestalte deinen Test doch bitte etwas übersichtlicher und nutze den Bilder-Upload hier im Forum.
Bericht ist jetzt sehr schön gestaltet 

Ob ein Seitenlüfter sinnvoll ist, hängt mMn. auch vom Gehäuse selbst und den verbauten Komponenten ab.


----------



## Cinnayum (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Der PC meiner Frau (HD5850) freezed ohne Seitenlüfter in Spielen.

Das ist aber dem Umstand geschuldet, dass der Kühler nur die Luft im Gehäuse verwirbelt und die irgendwann zu warm werden muss.

Ich habe mich entschieden, den Lüfter (der mit glaube ich 140mm auch deutlich größer als deiner zu sein scheint) nach "außen laufen" zu lassen. Er sitzt fast direkt über der Grafikkarte und relativ niedrig und sollte (so meine Theorie) vorne / unten für einen Sog sorgen und dabei auch die warme Luft der Grafikkarte "mitnehmen".

Außerdem gibts es warme Füße / Waden im Winter, was bei Frauen ja eh problematischer ist  .

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe (und das Ding nicht belegt ist), werde ich auch mal den Vergleich machen: ein-aus-strömende Luft. Vielleicht wird die Kiste so noch etwas leiser.


----------



## Hänschen (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hatte früher Hitze-Probleme mit dem Chipsatz-Chip (Southbridge ?), nachdem ich den Gehäuselüfter über ihn hab blasen lassen ging es wieder.


----------



## eddy111 (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

hi, zu erst du hast 2 Ventilatoren zu fiel, zweitens die sind schwach was Umdrehung betrifft. und Seitenwand Lüfter bringt eigentlich gar nicht, bessere Lösung ist genau unter die Grafikkarte, oder am Seitenwand damit er rein pustet.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Schöner Test zu einem Thema, das so leider bisher zu wenig mit Zahlen belegt wurde.



eddy111 schrieb:


> und Seitenwand Lüfter  bringt eigentlich gar nicht, bessere Lösung ist genau unter die  Grafikkarte, oder am Seitenwand damit er rein pustet.


 Widersprichst Du Dir da nicht?


----------



## Slanzi (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*



eddy111 schrieb:


> hi, zu erst du hast 2 Ventilatoren zu fiel, zweitens die sind schwach was Umdrehung betrifft. und Seitenwand Lüfter bringt eigentlich gar nicht, bessere Lösung ist genau unter die Grafikkarte, oder am Seitenwand damit er rein pustet.



Zu Schwach? Er hat viele (k vielleicht zu viele) BQ SW 2 mit max. 1500 RPM und größtenteils auf 50% gedrosselt, dass reicht locker.
Meine laufen maximal mit 800 RPM (3 120mm und 1 200mm) bei Last...Gehäuselüfter müssen nicht schnell drehen, zu aller erst sollen sie nur die Luft bewegen - nicht das Gehäuse.


----------



## eddy111 (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

ja ein wenig. das gellt aber nur dann wen zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*



eddy111 schrieb:


> ja ein wenig. das gellt aber nur dann wen zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten.


Äh, nein?


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*



eddy111 schrieb:


> ja ein wenig. das gellt aber nur dann wen zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten.



Bring mal Zahlen und Fakten auf den Tisch  sorry aber.. dummgelaber..


----------



## eddy111 (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Besserwisser mach selber.


----------



## Schwiizer (25. September 2013)

Ich werde heute Abend die Fotos richtig integrieren und den Bericht noch ein wenig besser gliedern.

Danke für das Feedback.

Ich dachte mir, wenn ich mir schon die Arbeit mache das zu testen kann ich auch gleich einen Bericht schreiben.

Lesen tu ich schon lange hier. Hab mich aber erst heute registriert.

Mit war auch klar dass nicht jeder meine Ansicht der Ergebnisse teilt. Bei mir ist es so aber nun mal besser. Und nicht nur bei mir wie ich jetzt so lesen kann 

Gruss Schwiizer

@eddy111: Besserwisser sind bei mir ganz ungern gesehen. Zahlen sagen mehr als ahnungslose Texte. Basta


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*



eddy111 schrieb:


> Besserwisser mach selber.


 
Behauptest du oder ich, dass die Ergebnisse vom TE nicht aussagekräftig sind? 
Also muss ich nicht "mach selber" machen. Mit Besserwisser hat das hier rein gar nichts zu tun, du wiedersprichst dir ja selber in ein und demselben Satz! 
Du kannst ja wie der TE das Gegenteil belegen, testen und ebenfalls Diagramme erstellen?

Lerne doch erst einmal einen richtigen Satz zu bilden den auch jeder versteht, dann kannst du dich ja wieder mit einem konstruktiven Beitrag melden.

Grüsse aus Bern


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*



eddy111 schrieb:


> Besserwisser mach selber.


 Troll?
Du behauptet, das die Werte nicht stimmen, also mußt Du das auch beweisen.


----------



## Slanzi (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Lasst ihn reden und nicht weiter füttern.


----------



## Schwiizer (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

So. Der Bericht wurde ein wenig organisiert und noch 2 Bilder der Lüfterkurven habe ich hinzugefügt.
Auch habe ich geschrieben wie die Lüfter alle angeschlossen sind und wie gross diese sind.

Jetzt wäre ich noch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand die Anker-Funktion erklären könnte.
Dann würde ich noch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen.

Mit der Anleitung wenn man auf BB-Code klickt komme ich nicht zurecht.
Auch habe ich über die Forumsuche mit "anker funktion" nichts gefunden.

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## JPW (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Schöner Test. :thumbup:


----------



## micsterni14 (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Große Klasse!

...schon immer mein Reden^^ 
....Man kann sich getrost von einem geordneten sog "Airflow" im Gehäuse verabscheiden

Und wie die Fotos zeigen, sehen die BeQuietLüfter einfach tolla aus

mfg

...edit.... btw, deine CPU-Temperaturen sind allg schön niedrig?!Hast du undervolting betrieben?


----------



## Schwiizer (25. September 2013)

Nein. Ich habe im Moment alles noch auf den Originalwerten.

Habe allerdings auch erst heute gesehen dass Prime95 noch einen extra Heizmodus hat.

Den habe ich wahrscheinlich nicht verwendet.

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Schöner Test. Ich denke aber du unterschätzt die Wirkung eines Filters gewaltig. Die Verschmutzungen zu beseitigen kostet viel Nerven und Zeit, so ein Filter kostet nur paar Euro und gut.


----------



## Slanzi (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Jetzt siehts Top aus


----------



## Schwiizer (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Filter ist bestellt. Versuchen kann ich es ja mal. Danke

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## HunterChief (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Hallo Schwiizer,
ganz nach dem Motto "... wer hat's erfunden?"  

Guter Test, das Ergebnis allerdings hätt ich dir auch vorher sagen können. Aber viele sind der Überzeugung dass dies den "Airflow" stört, alles Mumpitz.

Ich nimm für alte Gehäuse stets die Stichsäge zur Hand und bau einen einblasenden Seitenlüfter ein, auf höhe der Grafikkarte. So bekommt der GehäuseTeil über&unter der Karte Frischluft, was dir ALLE Komponenten danken. Selbst als Niedrigtemperaturrechnerbetreiber mit WaKü würde ich auf diesen einen Lüfter nicht verzichten ... so manches Board hat hierbei durch mangelnden Luftzug schon aufgegeben, weil in dem Fall nicht mal mehr ein CPU-Kühler für ein bisschen Luftbewegung um die Spannungswandler sorgt. 
Die Chipsatz-/System-Temperatur kann da noch so niedrig sein ... und trotzdem wird das Board gebraten.


----------



## Schwiizer (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Ich bin ja dann noch gespannt wie es mit dem Staubfilter aussieht.
Werde dann sicher auch noch einen Test laufen lassen und im ersten Beitrag als Test 4 aufführen.

PS: Kann mir jetzt bitte jemand erklären wie das funktioniert ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu machen?
Ich würde das sehr gerne noch ergänzen 

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## facehugger (25. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Schöner Test, bekommst einen fetten  für die Fleißarbeit... In meinem HAF 932 hatte ich 3 200mm-Luftschaufler verbaut, einen davon einblasend in der Seite. Diesen hatte ich mal testweise deaktiviert, die Temps von CPU/GPU hatten sich aber nicht wirklich verändert, die HDD`s lagen eh immer im Luftstrom des einblasenden Quirls, also auch da keine anderen Werte...

Das Coolermaster war eh super gekühlt und sehr luftig aufgebaut, da hat der Seitenluffi wohl nicht wirklich was gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*



Schwiizer schrieb:


> PS: Kann mir jetzt bitte jemand erklären wie das funktioniert ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu machen?


Beispiel:
[al=testanker]Hier-geht-es-zum-Anker[/al]
Text dazwischen
[anker=testanker]Ich-bin-der-Anker[/anker]

Ergebnis:
Hier-geht-es-zum-Anker
Text dazwischen
Ich-bin-der-Anker


----------



## Schwiizer (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Vielen Dank Stephan

Jetzt gibt es auch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Morgen sollten 2 verschiedene Staubfilter ankommen.
Werde dann am Wochenende diese 2 auch noch mit im Bericht aufführen.
Muss nuir zusehen dass sich die Raumteperatur wieder bei 23Grad befindet.
Ansonsten werde ich wohl oder übel eine Temperaturdifferenz bei allen Test einfügen damit man eine Übersicht hat.

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Hey, ein echt ausführlicher, aussagekräftiger Test. Ich kann dein Fazit auch nachvollziehen. Dennoch bin ich eher der "Airflow"-Typ. Das heißt 1x 140mm (700upm) Front rein, 2x 140mm 650upm Oben raus, 1x 120mm 600upm Hinten raus. 

Des Weiteren würde ich mir schon aus Optikgründen keinen fünften Lüfter in die Seitenwand einbauen, da meine Seitenwand zu 70% aus Acrylglas besteht und das echt Panne aussehen würde.

Meine Komponenten sind im Idle nicht über 33°C warm (MaxTemp der GPU) und unter Last ebenfalls nicht über 64°C (ebenfalls MaxTemp der GPU). Die restlichen Komponenten sind deutlich kühler. Von daher verzichte ich auf den zusätzlichen Lüfter und den zusätzlichen Staub. 

Dennoch danke ich dir für den Test, der mir ein bisschen mehr Wissen vermitteln konnte.

LG Dark


----------



## geist4711 (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

schöner test, vor allem auch unter praxisnahen bedinmgungen gemessen.
ich hab meinen PC auch mit seitenwand-gehäuselüftern laufen.
allerdings unterstützt das eingesetzte material -vor allem die anordnung der lüfter und die art CPU-kühler auch die seitenlüfter-variante.
hier kühlt ein scythe-grand carma cross die CPU und der freut sich sehr wenn genau vor seinem lüfter auch eine offene seitenwand mit ihn belieferndem lüfter sitzt, so kann er direkt kühle aussenluft ansaugen und befächert nebenher durch seine bauweise noch ram und spannungsregler.
grafikarte wird vom unteren der beiden lüfter mit kaltluft versorgt.
dazu noch die HDD kühlung per frontlüfter.
ausgeblasen wird luft oben übers netzteil und hinten raus.

temperaturen der HDD's , grafikkarte und CPU sind so recht niedrig -genaue werte hab ich aber nichtmehr im kopf, könnte ich malwieder messen, wenn die HD7950 dann mal die jetzige kaum heizende GT220 erstezt hat zb mit den selben belastungstools wie der TE sie einsetzt, um besser vergleichen zu können.

achja, das gehäuse ist nachträglich schallgedämmt und die verwendeten lüfter sind bei mir verschieden schnell laufende enermax TB silence lüfter an einer steuerung die ich nach bedarf regeln kann-bisher reichte immer die leise also langsamste einstellung für die lüfter. 

mfg
robert


----------



## okeanos7 (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

guter test. 
mal eine etwas andere idee und sollte endlich mal klarheit schaffen.

ich baue mir einen seitenlüfter nur ein wenn er beleuchtet ist..


----------



## hfb (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Danke.
Das schafft endlich mal etwas Klarheit in diesem eher von Mythen als von Fakten durchrankten Thema.


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Ja, guter Test, danke dafür 

Ich hab seit Jahren bei meinen Gehäusen kein Seitenteil mehr benutzt, da eh Silent Komponenten bzw. Wakü verbaut sind, aber dennoch ist immer ein "Seitenlüfter" auf Höhe der Graka angebracht (eher mittig auf die Graka "zielend"). Quasi "drunter und drüber" blasen lassen,  + MB + Speicher + Chipsatz miteingefangen, kann man ja justieren wie man lustig ist  - hat immer was gebracht.
Als ich noch Seitenteile hatte, war die Stichsäge auch mein bester Freund. Geht ja schnell von der Hand so ein 80er - 140er Loch. Wollte immer schon mal nen >200mm Lüfter verbauen, noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## meratheus (26. September 2013)

Netter Test. Ich habe damals für mich solch einen Test mit einem Antec300 durchgeführt. Mein bestes Temperaturergebnis erreichte ich wenn die Öffnung für den Lüfter in der Seitenwand offen blieb, jedoch kein Lüfter installiert war. Auf Grund des im Gehäuses wirkenden Luftstroms wurde über die Öffnung in der Seitenwand zusätzlich leicht Luft angesaugt. Verbaut waren 2x120mm SilentWing in Front @9v die dem System kühle Luft zuführten, 1x120mm SilentWing in Rear @9v und 1x140mm SilentWing in Top @9v die die erwärmte Luft aus dem System abführten. Die CPU wurde mit einem Megahalems und 1x120mm SilentWing @12v gekühlt und in Bodenbereich befand sich ein Corsair HX750 mit ein 140mm Lüfter, dass ebenso noch Luft aus dem System abführte.  Edit: ich vergaß noch die VGA mit Ihrer Kühlung. GTX570 SC mit EKL Peter und 2x120mm SilentWing @9v.

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung dass es von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig ist. Welches Gehäuse wird verwendet, wieviele Lüfter sind verbaut, in welche Richtung wirken sie, wie hoch ist ihre Drehzahl. Welche Bauform des CPU-Kühlers wird verwendet (top blow, Tower oder Hybrid) und auch hier wie viele Lüfter verwendet werden und welche Drehzahl sie nutzen. Auch das Kühldesign der VGA spielt eine wesentliche Rolle (Custum oder Reference) mit ihren Lüftern und Drehzahlen. Ich denke jeder muss es an seinem System  selber testen ausprobieren und entscheiden.


----------



## Schwiizer (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

@meratheus: Das denke ich auch dass jeder das selbst an seinem System probieren sollte. Man kann ja auch nicht nur von einem System ausgehen und sagen es sind alle gleich.

Hmmmm. Ohne Lüfter aber mit offener Öffnung. Könnte ich bei Zeit und Gelegenheit auch noch einen Test machen. Hattest du da wegen der Öffnung einen Staubfilter drann oder hast du den weggelassen weil du keinen Lüfter montiert hast?

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. September 2013)

eddy111 schrieb:


> hi, zu erst du hast 2 Ventilatoren zu fiel, zweitens die sind schwach was Umdrehung betrifft. und Seitenwand Lüfter bringt eigentlich gar nicht, bessere Lösung ist genau unter die Grafikkarte, oder am Seitenwand damit er rein pustet.



Bevor ich mich dem Topic widme, sowas glorreiches habe ich schon lang nicht mehr bezüglich Satzbau, Rechtschreibung und Wahrheitsgehalt gelesen, darf ich das zumindest teilweise in meine Signatur aufnehmen?

Back to Topic ich glaube das ein Seitenlüfter nur was bei Karten mit Radialbelüftung bringt, bei den Custommodellen habe ich beobachtet das es eigentlich keinen Unterschied macht sondern eher für mehr Verwirbelungen sorgt, also ein Durchzug von vorne nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus mehr bzw. gleich viel bringt, gerne kannst du mich durch Tests vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Schön das man mal eine Bestätigung bekommt, auch wenn es eher marginal ausfällt mit den Towerkühler.
Da viele jedoch Wert auf ein paar Grad weniger legen ist es schon wieder viel.

Das Ganze nochmal, mit einem Top-Blow-Kühler und einem exakt platzierten Airduct von der Seitenwand auf den Kühler!


Wie "*Ion" *richtig bemerkt, es hängt viel vom grundsätzlichen Kühlkonzept des Gehäuses ab und der inneren Anordnung der einzelnen Komponenten!


----------



## Schwiizer (27. September 2013)

Ich habe im Estrich noch eine alte GTX 260 liegen. Diese hat einen Referenzkühler. Ich könnte die gleichen Tests noch mit dieser Karte durchführen.

Beim einblasenden Lüfter würde ich mich allerdings auf einen Test mit Staubfilter beschränken.

Beim CPU-Kühler habe ich leider keinen Top-Blower da. Nur den Boxed-Kühler. Und diese Turbine verwendet eh kein Mensch wenn er gute Kühlung will. Falls mir jemand einen ausrangierten Top-Blower der auf meinen Sockel passt zukommen lassen möchte führe ich damit auch gerne einen Test durch. Aber nur zum Testen extra einen kaufen will ich nicht. Habe genug Platz für einen Tower-Kühler und bin mit meinem ganz gut zufrieden.

PS: Wie kann ich denn mehr als 15 Bilder in einem Beitrag verwenden? Habe jetzt schon 15 und bräuchte mehr. Nur schon wegen dem Staubfilter der heute noch zum Test kommt. Muss ich einfach einen neuen Ordner in den Anhängen machen oder geht das gar nicht?

@Dissi: Bei Test 3 hatte ich ja keinen Seitenlüfter im Einsatz. Das ist doch genau das was du meintest. Nicht?

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## HunterChief (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Sicher profitiert nicht jede Grafikarte in gleichem Maße von dem einblasenden Seitenlüfter. Aber auch die Nicht-Referenz-Föhn-Kühler haben dadurch zum Teil wesentlich niedrigere Temperaturen, und damit auch weniger Drehzahl/Lautstärke.
Man muss eben auch beim Grafikkartenkauf ein bisschen drauf achten wie das Ding gebaut ist.
Beim Kauf meiner (alten) GTX460 hab ich mich bewusst gegen eine MSI Twinfrozer entschieden und der Gigabyte den Vorzug gegeben. Bei der Twinfrozer waren die Heatpipes nämlich zur Mainboardseite hin offen, bei der Gigabyte dagegen zur Seitenwand hin.
Und so wurden bei der Gigabyte-Karte die heißen Heatpipe-Bögen praktisch "aktiv" gekühlt, und das bringt viele Grad weniger.

PS: Wer natürlich MEHRERE GROSSE Front- und Heck-Gehäuselüfter verwendet ... ja der kann sich das Blowhole in der Seite natürlich sparen. 
Ich persönlich halte mehr als 2 (max. 3!) Gehäuselüfter für unnützen Overkill.


----------



## Schwiizer (27. September 2013)

Unnützer Overkill würde ich nicht sagen.

Je mehr Lüfter du hast desto langsamer kannst du sie drehen lassen und desto leiser wird es dadurch auch.

Ich hab nicht umsonst so viele Lüfter. Das einzige was ich wirklich höre ist die Grafikkarte.

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## meratheus (27. September 2013)

Schwiizer schrieb:


> @meratheus: Das denke ich auch dass jeder das selbst an seinem System probieren sollte. Man kann ja auch nicht nur von einem System ausgehen und sagen es sind alle gleich.  Hmmmm. Ohne Lüfter aber mit offener Öffnung. Könnte ich bei Zeit und Gelegenheit auch noch einen Test machen. Hattest du da wegen der Öffnung einen Staubfilter drann oder hast du den weggelassen weil du keinen Lüfter montiert hast?  Gruss Schwiizer


 mal sehen was deine Ergebnisse sind. Beim Testen verwendete ich keinen Filter, aber im anschließenden 24/7 Betrieb brachte ich folgenden Filter an der Seitenwand (magnetisch) an: DEMCiflex 140mm quadratisch. Bei mir läuft kein Desktop ohne Filter  kannst ja erst einmal mit Rauch, Nebel oder Feuerzeuglicht testen ob da Luft passiv angesaugt oder ausgestoßen wird.


----------



## Schwiizer (27. September 2013)

Gerade eben habe ich noch 3 Tests abgeschlossen.

Muss allerdings noch den Bericht so weit fertig machen und zusehen dass ich mehr als 15 Bilder in den ersten Beitrag kriege. Notfalls dann leider doch von extern einbinden.

Nur habe ich jetzt genau den Test ohne Lüfter aber mit Filter nicht gemacht. Aber eins verrat ich schon. Nur ohne Filter und ohne Lüfter wird es wärmer als mit einblasendem Lüfter.

Die Zahlen werde ich vermutlich spätestens morgen öffentlich machen können 

Edit: Habe es doch noch geschafft alles heute nachzutragen. Leider musste ich die Bilder mit externen Links verlinken. Tut mir Leid. Habe das maximum für die Bilder erreicht und weiss nicht wie ich die sonst schlau einbinden kann. Falls mir aber da jemand einen Tip geben kann werde ich das umsetzen. Danke!

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Schön das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast gleich 2 Filter zu testen.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

*Meratheus*:

Sowas mit Rauch, etc. ist unnötig, solange der PC nicht in irgend welchen Nischen, oder unter Tischen verwendet wird.
Freistehend, wird nur unwesentlich etwas von der PC-Abluft wieder angesaugt, solange die klassische Luftstromführung Verwendung findet, auch mit Seitenwandlüfter!

Von einem orange rauchenden PC, hat PCGH ein Video gemacht.(auf deren Balkon, oder Dachterrasse)

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen einen Noctua NH-C14 verschenkt, der wäre eine relativ ruhige Alternative zu den Tower-Kühlern gewesen.

In absehbarer Zeit wird's wohl nochmal einer, oder eine Eigenkonstruktion mit 3mm Heatpipes.

Ersteren könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen, wenn der Kunde sein OK dazu gibt!


----------



## Schwiizer (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem wird allerdings sein dass du den Kühler in die Schweiz senden müsstest. Da wird das Porto wohl nicht ohne sein...

Mit der Radiallüftergrafikkarte habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Tests durchführen können.

Wie sieht denn da das Interesse aus? Für mich persönlich ist es nicht so wichtig da ich nur Customkühlungen verwende. Die sind in der Regel Kühler und leiser.

Aber zum direkten Vergleich müsste man vom gleichen Kartentyp mit den gleichen Frequenzen beide Kühllösungen testen. Was mir aber auch nicht möglich ist.

Gruss Schwiizer


----------



## DasFaultier (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Leser-Test] Lüfter in der Seitenwand Ja oder Nein?*

Sehr interessanter Test, Respekt.


----------

